# raw/unprimed wood



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

what primer do you use on raw wood/unprimed trim?doors? oil or latex?looking for re-sale painting job,but carpenters cut corners and installed unprimed milwork.What would be a good primer,before I put 2 coats of finish?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Anybody use fresh coat on this?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

You own a paint company and you don't know. Try the DIY network they have all the answers.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry that was mean fresh coat will work fine.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Sharp_Painting said:


> oil or latex?


I'll answer with a riddle. Both, and neither. 

But that's all your getting.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I'll answer with a riddle. Both, and neither.
> 
> But that's all your getting.


I tried that stuff on a job and hated it. Took forever to dry and sanded like crap.  As for oil primers, I like SW "Easy Sand" :thumbsup: Latex primers? Couldnt really say. I havent done NC in years.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sharp_Painting said:


> what primer do you use on raw wood/unprimed trim?doors? oil or latex?looking for re-sale painting job,but carpenters cut corners and installed unprimed milwork.What would be a good primer,before I put 2 coats of finish?


 Ask NEPS. He does a lot of NC.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Fresh Start Superior is great for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I'll answer with a riddle. Both, and neither.
> 
> But that's all your getting.


Cut me some shellac, Rcon. What's the answer?

Nevermind, your just like my wife. It's not lacquer to spoon feed me an answer either.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sharp_Painting said:


> what primer do you use on raw wood/unprimed trim?doors? oil or latex?looking for re-sale painting job,but carpenters cut corners and installed unprimed milwork.What would be a good primer,before I put 2 coats of finish?


 Prime coat ii latex by Zinsser or any of there other top ol the line primers!:thumbsup: Sands well,great enamel holdout.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

My favorite primer for trim and doors is BM Enamel Underbody 217 (oil based). It goes on smooth, sands to a nice powder and you don't have to worry about anything bleeding through.


----------



## paintguy86 (Aug 6, 2011)

Use ppg breakthrough...no need to prime, with two coats of paint.sprays great and has great blocking. If you do prime the primer has to cure for a week or two.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Really like the BM 217 as well, but anymore have been using WB's, even for primers. BIN knots on pine, most other woods it's not necessary. Then a coat (sometimes two if spraying) of Smart Prime or BM's 023. 

I always fill and thouroughly sand the entire surface of all raw woodbefore priming.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

If you are planning on spraying finish, I would use a solid color oil stain, you'll get much better penetration and longevity


----------



## snkd (Dec 29, 2011)

Valspar lacquer undercoater then Solo Gloss. Fast and simple. Lacquer sands like chalk in 30 minutes dust off shoot solo be home by 2.


----------

